# Fishing this week



## Captain Ahab

Week started out slow, the Delaware River was high and muddy so we made do on some feeder streams:







Of course there are always teh local LM Ponds to pick at:

















and some other streams:






It has been a decent week, I am well in to 100 mark for bass and TGIF

Oh yeah, DamnPeople - send more baits!


----------



## MissouriBassin

Nice fish! That sounds like a fun week! What were you catching them on?


----------



## Captain Ahab

This week it was hard to find a bait that did not work. Today I spend teh mid-day wading the Deleware River (it finally clear up) and caught SM bass on Green tubes, Black Tubes, Brown Tubes, A PC Bait's Popper, a PC Bait's Jig (black and blue colored) a 4" Yum Dinger in Green Pumpkin, a 3" Yum Dinger in Black, a dark green 4.5" senko type worm that I am not sure who makes, and some other stuff - it was good fishing. My buddy killed them on streamer type flies and landed one over 20"

The bass above were from earlier in the week. The LM were on 5" Jimmy T worms (green and purple) and 5.5" PC Baits Coffee Worms (in Coffee and in Black). Caught some of the stream smallies on 4" senko type worms all different brands.

It is easier to list baits that did not work:

4" Husky Jerk, sweet beaver and some Gitzit tubes in Brown and Chart.

*Oh yeah, caught some real nice SM Bass on the PC Baits "Thing" in a dark brown color - T-Rigged with a sliding bullet weight*

Once again, DP I need those baits!


----------



## FishinsMyLife

Nice bass. I need a week like that...


----------



## Jim

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Nice bass. I need a week like that...




I need just ONE day like that!


----------



## Jim

Good job esquired...as usual. You should go into the guide business. I would pay.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> Good job esquired...as usual. You should go into the guide business. I would pay.



Anytime you need a fishing partner Jim - I am your man. No guide, just fun.


It will cost you a few cups of coffee!


----------



## Gamefisher

That is me in the second picture from the bottom - I was happy to catch some largemouth as I don't have much time to fish and no luck when I do. Of course most of us probably have that problem, except for esquired


----------



## Jim

Gamefisher said:


> That is me in the second picture from the bottom - I was happy to catch some largemouth as I don't have much time to fish and no luck when I do. Of course most of us probably have that problem, except for esquired



It's nice to put a face with a name! Keep on going with esquired, Im sure you will start to catch a ton of fish!


----------



## pbw

Nice looking smalls.


----------



## SMDave

Nice fish! That water looks like chocolate milk. I would never have the guts to fish that mudd of water :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Do not believe Gamefisher - he is no slouch when it comes to fishing. He i also very hardcore, I have spent many hours with him in search of the wiley bass, he is persistent and keeps trying even when we cannot get a bite.

I will post some pics of his bigger catches as soon as I dig them out


----------



## Nickk

great fish!
a 20" smallie on the fly! Sweet.


----------

